Ask HN: Do you still use RSS? - zabana
======
modernerd
Yes, I consume:

1\. Twitter via Twitter lists using Feedbin:
[https://feedbin.com/blog/2018/01/11/feedbin-is-the-best-
way-...](https://feedbin.com/blog/2018/01/11/feedbin-is-the-best-way-to-read-
twitter/)

2\. Email newsletters via RSS (also thanks to Feedbin):
[https://feedbin.com/blog/2016/02/03/subscribe-to-email-
newsl...](https://feedbin.com/blog/2016/02/03/subscribe-to-email-newsletters-
in-feedbin/)

3\. HN via hnrss.org[†]

4\. Reddit via subreddit RSS. (Just add .rss after the subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/golang.rss](https://www.reddit.com/r/golang.rss) )

5\. A small selection of hand-curated blogs and friends' sites.

If the firehose ever seems too overwhelming (>200 new items), I generally just
skim the titles for stand-out items and then mark all as read guilt-free.

[†] For example:

\- hnrss.org/newest?points=50

\- hnrss.org/whoishiring/jobs/?q=React

\- hnrss.org/replies/?id=youruserid

~~~
lnalx
I just discovered Feedbin and never paid for a RSS Reader before. Is it really
worth paying 5$ ?

~~~
modernerd
I save at least $5/month in time and sanity by using Feedbin instead of
twitter directly.

There’s a 14-day free trial so you could try it yourself to see if you get
value from it.

------
karlicoss
Yes. I don't understand how else I'm supposed to receive content without
constantly rechecking everything and having to remember where I stopped
previously.

What is more, I've got bunch of scripts that do keyword search for topics that
interest me on Reddit/Hackernews/GitHub/pinboard and generate private RSS
feeds. That way I can quickly skim through them once in a while and stay up to
date without having to do manual searches.

P.S. if the website doesn't support RSS, you can still use one of feed
generators that basically scrape the website now and then and generate the
feed. I've used [http://fetchrss.com](http://fetchrss.com) so far, there are
also some open source/selfhosted alternatives like [https://github.com/RSS-
Bridge/rss-bridge](https://github.com/RSS-Bridge/rss-bridge)

------
bhaak
Of course. Podcasts are the one "hidden" usage of RSS that many people don't
know about.

That's actually how it should be. RSS is a "machine talks to another machine"
thing.

I have an IRC bot that relays RSS feeds into IRC channels:
[https://github.com/bhaak/cinchfeed2ircbot](https://github.com/bhaak/cinchfeed2ircbot)

I also have a little static pages generator that fetches RSS feeds and turns
them into minimalistic web pages to read through on mobile devices. I have to
clean that up somewhat for putting on "Show HN" these days.

------
derefr
Yep, every day. I do notice that it’s getting worse, though. Many websites’
feeds are just broken these days. They’ll randomly refresh after months of
inactivity with dozens of new articles from the intervening period; or they’ll
re-list a slew of previously listed entries; or it’ll be entirely random
whether a new entry shows up when a new item is posted on the website, such
that I can only take an entry as a sort of “unread badge reminder” for the
website rather than taking each RSS entry in my reader as an individual
article I should read.

I think some of this is the fault of bad RSS feeds being generated by bad CMS
software that never gets its RSS path tested; but other parts of this are the
fault of the RSS feed getting fronted by a CDN like Cloudflare, or the URL
pulling the feed in through some sort of PuSH hub with non-compliant retrieval
semantics, or etc.

It’s gotten me to feeling that I should be writing software to synthesize my
own RSS feeds from these websites using scraping, with the RSS feed itself
just being an edge-triggered “no longer fresh” trigger to get the site put
back into the scrape queue. Most of the sites I subscribe to have very simple
linear indices available somewhere anyway, so scraping that into a feed really
shouldn’t be that hard. (I remember when Dapper was trying to do this, but
Dapper was trying to solve the problem in full generality for even cases where
the site generates “changes” without creating new permalinked entry URLs,
which is hardly ever a problem any more.)

------
mike-cardwell
Yeah. I currently gate 155 RSS feeds to email using a custom built Perl
script. A sieve filter directs them to a "News" folder, which I consume using
my phone and laptops IMAP clients. Some of those feeds are very busy, e.g
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss) so I
updated my script to allow me to assign regexes to particular feeds so I only
get articles of interest.

Well, they're not really all RSS. 27 of those RSS feeds are actually Twitter
streams that I gated to RSS first using this application which I wrote:
[https://gitlab.com/mikecardwell/functwitter](https://gitlab.com/mikecardwell/functwitter)

Oh, and 7 of them are actually just normal web pages which I converted to RSS
feeds using [https://fetchrss.com/](https://fetchrss.com/)

------
stanski
Just going to plug Tiny Tiny RSS here since no one else has mentioned it:
[https://tt-rss.org/](https://tt-rss.org/)

It's a PHP-based server-side reader with lots of customizations and great
Android support.

~~~
djsumdog
Yep, I love TinyRSS. I use it for webcomics, blogs, even YouTube so I don't
have to use their shitty web interface. Here are some dockerfiles I made:

[https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSS](https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSS)

[https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSS...](https://github.com/sumdog/bee2/tree/master/dockerfiles/TTRSSUpdater)

~~~
bluegreyred
Have you found a way to subscribe to youtube channels and view the video
embedded insite ttrss? The official youtube feeds appear to be empty or just
contain a URL to the video.

~~~
69er
Subcribe to:
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=USERNAME](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?user=USERNAME)
or
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=CHANNELI...](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=CHANNELID)

and enable plugin af_youtube_embed

~~~
bluegreyred
Yes, I'm using the
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=CHANNELI...](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=CHANNELID)
format with af_youtube_embed enabled and it is just showing blank entries on
the newest version of ttrs & plugins. Looks like my installation is bugged
then, but I don't have the time to investigate at the moment.

------
jlelse
Of course I still use RSS. RSS offers me the possibility to consume news in
the way I want. No algorithms that think they have to decide for me what
interests me and what not. No algorithms that withhold news from me. Only the
feeds I have subscribed to, all news from these feeds and no advertising
between the news. I'm done when I'm done and don't have to look at any more
suggested articles. And I have the possibility to save articles for later
reading. Miniflux is my favorite RSS reader. And I use the word RSS
representatively for RSS, Atom and JSON Feed.

( Posted on [https://jlelse.blog/thoughts/2019/12/do-you-still-use-
rss/](https://jlelse.blog/thoughts/2019/12/do-you-still-use-rss/) )

------
Mrat
Actually, no.

But I consider it a useful and unexpensive feature so I'll support it on my
blog nevertheless.

~~~
aurora72
Kudos. In 00's there was print version, a very convenient feature. They are
actually needed mpre today. Not just for printers of course. For the real
content, wo banners, ads and crap :

~~~
OGWhales
Trying to read some articles, especially without an adblocker, like if I'm on
iOS, can be quite annoying. I've found some ways around it, but I use reddit
on my phone a lot and anytime I open an article in the app I get frustrated at
how horrible the experience is and wonder how many people read articles like
that and find it acceptable. I also wonder how the company thinks their
website isn't the worst thing to ever exist.

------
sys_64738
I use RSS daily for all things. Those webpages without an RSS feed are ones I
never visit as I don't want to change my habit of 15 years.

~~~
JohnFen
> Those webpages without an RSS feed

I'm with you there. If I'm only stopping by a website for a one-off thing, I
don't care if it has an RSS feed or not. However, sites that don't are sites
that I won't be checking in with on the regular.

------
alefteris
Yes. I'm subscribed to 170 feeds using the Newsblur app. I started using feeds
with Google Reader. When it was shutdown, I self-hosted Tiny Tiny RSS for a
while, hosted using a cloud provider's free plan. After some time and a server
out of disk space disaster, I didn't want to bother with hosting it myself
anymore. So I tried other services like Digg Reader, The Old Reader and
Feedly. I finally settled on using Newsblur and I have been a subscriber for
many years now.

The primary reason for selecting Newsblur is the excellent offline support in
the Android app. When commuting to work with metro, cellular reception is
spotty. So before I go in the train, I refresh my feeds in the app, then I
turn off the WIFI and read the content offline. When I get off the metro, I
re-enable the WiFi for the read status to sync up.

Anyone reading, please, please provide a feed for your blog, newsletter, etc.
for us to follow your content. And no, posting updates to Twitter is not an
alternative.

I wish web browsers had better support for feeds to make them more convenient
for everyone to use. Instead they seem to have given up on RSS and removed any
support or made it optional through difficult to find and setup add-ons :(

~~~
hopesthoughts
Well, that's what services like Query Feed are for, or any service that
converts Twitter to RSS.

------
underyx
Just configured a new RSS setup for myself! I deployed[0] Miniflux[1], and
then I:

\- Added a couple blogs, of course

\- Added a bunch of GitHub releases feeds[2]

\- Unsubscribed from all email newsletters and added them via an email-to-RSS
conversion service[3]

\- Subscribed to high voted HN posts via a custom made RSS feed for those[4]

\- Disabled all YouTube notifications to subscribe to channels or playlists
via their RSS feeds[5] instead.

[0]: See Kubernetes manifests at
[https://gitlab.com/underyx/ops/commit/fcc6b3f0bdd3cb393bc0bd...](https://gitlab.com/underyx/ops/commit/fcc6b3f0bdd3cb393bc0bd56b5ce1bf20eb30d50)

[1]: [https://miniflux.app/](https://miniflux.app/)

[2]: e.g.
[https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux/releases.atom](https://github.com/miniflux/miniflux/releases.atom)

[3]: [https://www.kill-the-newsletter.com/](https://www.kill-the-
newsletter.com/)

[4]: [https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/](https://edavis.github.io/hnrss/)

[5]: using
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=foo](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?channel_id=foo)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?playlist_id=bar](https://www.youtube.com/feeds/videos.xml?playlist_id=bar)

------
dilap
Tragically, no. After Google killed Reader, I (amazingly) couldn't find
another client that didn't have some fatal flaw that didn't make it not worth
the bother.

I now use the dumb, low-tech solution of having a few folders of bookmarks of
sites in various categories, which I'll occasionally check using "Open in
Tabs".

 _Lamentable_

~~~
mipmap04
At one point, I was building a service that allowed you to build digests of
collections of feeds and presented the articles in a reddit-style view.
Additionally, if others had the articles in their digests, it added a comment
section. Is this something you would use? I had trouble gaining traction with
the service and shuttered it, but I think about starting it again often.

~~~
dilap
It's an interesting idea, but probably personally I wouldn't use it.

Honestly, I think momentum has shifted, mostly to twitter, w/ people either
posting content directly there or linking to medium, and occasionally,
personal blogs.

But Twitter is flawed (if for no other reason, than because they are
increasingly exercising editorial control). I look forward to whatever
replaces it...

------
deanebarker
Yep. Inoreader. I browse 300-400 items a day through it.

~~~
cagey
I'm also a Inoreader user. It's one of the few services I pay for (bottom
tier). I can't imagine being without an RSS-based content-
monitoring/-consumption system.

------
Uninen
I _love_ RSS, I used to have an OPML file of hundreds of feeds (mainly
blogs/ppl I follow but also various company news feeds and other news
content). Don’t know when it happened but for a few years I didn’t have a RSS
reader because the sw just got too unmaintained and bad (on macOS / iOS).

But a few months back I finally took the time and set up a reader. Now I again
get annoyed by sites that don’t offer feeds of their content. But RSS is still
hands down the best eay to be notified and on top of vast amount of new
content of various sites all over the Web.

------
simonsarris
I don't. For me the death of RSS was a gift in disguise. I think it encouraged
me to spend too much time obliging myself to read articles and keep up with
sources, too much time trying to "curate" my media sources, and so on. I'm
very sour on that way of using time now.

Instead I use Twitter, I _don 't_ use lists or curate, and I try to liberally
follow enough people so that I always see some people that are way outside my
bubble, people with very different views from my own. I learn from them,
interact with them, try to sympathize with them and get a feel for them. I
make friends this way, too. I never made friends reading "the news" however
you define it.

I definitely don't want to go back to a "media diet" of stuff that I don't (or
can't) interact with. I think this is a poor way of being. We lived in
dialogue for thousands of years, all information we got was two-way
communication, and then between the printing press and radio we switched to
one-way communication, and I'm really happy that Twitter allows us to, at
least a little bit, bring back the old way. Use it!

------
kgwxd
Yes. I can't even imagine using the hundreds of different ways of
"subscribing" to things every site feels the need to reinvent for itself.
YouTube is a perfect example, using their subscribe method when will you
actually know when a subscribed channel posts a new video? Same day? Week
later? When it hits a certain view count? That's not up to the user.

------
Meivi2
Hell yes

I try to put everything in my RSS reader.

Currently I subscribed to 7110 feeds. (YouTube, SoundCloud, Twitter,
Instagram, BiliBili, pixiv.net, Facebook, DevianArt, GitHub, News sites,
Reddit, ... - there are no limits :D)

Reader of choice: * [https://www.inoreader.com](https://www.inoreader.com)
because they support filtering of feeds (even RegEx)

Unfortunately not every site offers native RSS support, that's why I use some
tools to generate RSS feeds from these sites.

For example: * [https://docs.rsshub.app/en/](https://docs.rsshub.app/en/) (as
Docker container) *
[http://createfeed.fivefilters.org/](http://createfeed.fivefilters.org/)
(self-hosted version) * [https://visualping.io/](https://visualping.io/)

As soon as I have some time, I will try to convert email archives and discord
channels to RSS feeds, too - saw some python projects about this :p

------
iuguy
Yes. I use RSS-Bridge and Huginn to automate the mixing of RSS feeds into
deduplicated feeds, then put that into wallabag which regenerates an RSS feed
with excerpts. It sounds a bit bass ackward, but:

1\. Huginn sends me and my partner an email every day about new properties in
areas we would like to live so we can better understand the market.

2\. Huginn also feeds my social media posting schedule by pulling out content
from Reddit and some other places, filtering and deduping. The next step is to
add scoring thresholds based on votes at source.

3\. I use an RSS notifier to pick up Regulatory News Service (RNS) posts from
any stocks I follow.

4\. I generate periodic subject-specific summaries of news using Huginn for
topics from Infosec to commoddities markets and sports.

Once I have the scoring system set up for the social media feed I'm going to
look at integrating threat intel data into the same model using scoring to
provide thresholds for digest vs immediate notification.

------
celsoazevedo
Yes. Moved to feedly when google reader was closed. It's useful to follow
news, blogs, etc. The idea of using social media to replace RSS never worked
for me, specially after platforms like Facebook started hiding content from
our timelines, so I never stopped using RSS.

I also listen to podcasts and that's all powered by RSS feeds.

------
eirvandelden
Yes. Please don’t ever go away (even more )

------
sco1
Yes, and will continue to use it until support for it dies or someone comes up
with a better way to aggregate things I actually care about reading into a
simple interface. Hopefully the latter comes first :)

I was sad when Google killed Reader, but Inoreader has been a great
alternative for my daily use.

------
joemaller1
No and I miss it. But I don’t see it as a technology issue anymore. The rise
of video and podcasts have greatly reduced the signal to noise ratio. Even if
we were to assume the conversations are as interesting and relevant, that
content is slower to consume by orders of magnitude.

------
bluegreyred
Yes, I consider it my main source of internet news.

Selfhosted, no additional ads except for those on the sites, no algorithm
trying to keep me "in" with noisy influencer clickbait. I rarely add sites but
I'm quick to remove them if they become too sensationalist/inaccurate.

------
jamesponddotco
Yep. I use my Feedbin[1] account to follow YouTube channels — I use
Invidious's[2] RSS feature for that —, interesting Twitter users, Reddit,
Hacker News and a bunch of blogs and websites.

Been thinking about moving from Feedbin to a self-hosted and slightly modified
version of Miniflux, though. Mostly because I got a cool domain that I want to
use and like self-hosting everything.

According to screen time on iOS, reading stuff from my feed is where I spend
most of my time after work.

[1] [https://feedbin.com](https://feedbin.com)

[2] [https://www.invidio.us](https://www.invidio.us)

------
ericbarnes
Yes, reading all my subscriptions through Feedbin is part of my morning
routine. So much less stressful than trying to read a social media feed with
everyone sharing about whatever outrage of the day is.

------
eps
Yes. It's still the most convenient way to keep up with news, blogs, product
updates, etc. It's also a fantastic way to keep an eye on the competition :)

------
DragonCot
In a word, yes. I use QuiteRSS as my reader of choice for news articles. As
well as monitoring feeds for some of the websites and servers that I run. The
reason I like RSS is because it is focused on exactly the information I need
with no distractions. No extra popups, menus, offers to subscribe to mailing
lists and most of all, no adverts. All in one place in a common format that is
easily parsed.

------
donatj
I stopped for a while after Google reader died, but a couple years ago I
started feeling like I was missing things and happily picked RSS back up.

------
irongeek
Absolutely, saw this post via Hacker News feed. I consume Reuters and BBC news
for general news and follow other blogs via feeds. Feeds are still the best
and fastest way to easily stay informed.

For the general news I peruse the headlines and read the things that interest
me. I have had a TinyTinyRSS installation running since 2012, before that I
used GoogleReader and I think it was called Bloglines.

------
sonicrocketman
I use RSS for Twitter, YouTube, Blogs, News, HN, and Reddit. It’s my main way
of keeping up with goings on these days.

As a plug: I run Pine.blog. A feed reader and blogging app. It’s basically a
Social Network built on RSS and Blogging. If anyone is interested, I’d love
feedback on it. It hasn’t gotten much HN attention in the past.

[https://pine.blog](https://pine.blog)

------
gurustave
Indeed! I use the FeedBro plugin for Firefox, with feeds for my various
webcomics, a couple of blogs, a couple of news sites (including HN), a Forum,
a couple smaller subreddits, and more recently my favorite YouTubers since
Google can't get it together when it comes to notifications of new uploads by
creators.

I also use it at work to get notifications of when our Jenkins Builds/Jobs
fail.

~~~
dodgyb
FeedBro user here too, it also runs well on Chrome. I have nearly 1k
subscriptions and the tab consumes less than 2Mb. Highly recommended.

------
jandeboevrie
Heavily. Preferably text only, full text. I've just written about it:
[https://raymii.org/s/articles/Tiny-Tiny-RSS-Readability-
plai...](https://raymii.org/s/articles/Tiny-Tiny-RSS-Readability-
plaintext.html)

I've got almost a thousand feeds I'm following actively.

------
j0k3r
Of course yes. Feedly to the rescue after Google Reader shut down.

I even build apps to read more: \- [https://f43.me](https://f43.me) to have
full content in RSS feeds \- [https://bandito.re](https://bandito.re) to have
GitHub star repo’s release as feed

------
JohnFen
I use RSS heavily, on a daily basis.

Primarily, I use it to read the day's news from various sources. I also use it
to follow podcasts.

------
knackundback
Yeah, using NetNewsWire. The original author bought it back somewhat recently
and afaik it's a complete rewrite now and open source, go ahead and check it
out [https://ranchero.com/netnewswire/](https://ranchero.com/netnewswire/)

------
FabianBeiner
Yes. I've read about this thread in selfoss
([https://github.com/SSilence/selfoss](https://github.com/SSilence/selfoss)),
"a multipurpose RSS reader and feed aggregation web application."

------
severine
Yes, I still use the Firefox dynamic bookmarks with the help of an extension
that reproduces the classic Firefox behavior.

Livemarks:
[https://github.com/nt1m/livemarks/](https://github.com/nt1m/livemarks/)

------
gerikson
Yes, I use Feedly.

------
curiousfab
Yes, using rss2email for about 100 items a day, mostly blogs and forum posts.
They end up in a RSS folder and are quickly processed with your favourite MUA
(mutt in my case).

I make sure that any new sites I build offer RSS and / or Atom feeds.

------
jadell
Yes, as much as I can. And I click through articles to reward sites that
provide one. If a site doesn't provide one, I may hit an article or two, but
I'm much more likely to just get a summary from social media.

------
obarthelemy
Yes. that's how I follow all the websites I find interesting. I haven't seen
the homepage of some of those in years. Added benefit, on Android my reader
simplifies the formatting and puts everything in Noght Mode.

------
pomnia
Yes. My only web interface to the www. I successfully blocked everything and
everyone. VPN, filtering DNS, blacklist - you name it I have it. I live in a
text world for a decade and I love it. RSS is how I got this.

------
skinnyasianboi
Absolute. I'm using the Nextcloud News plugin which works great and keeps in
sync between my devices. Actually I even wrote my own Android client. Because
I couldn't find the perfect reader app for me.

------
umyemri
All the time. I use Feeder from the F-Droid repo on my phone. Just a few tech
blogs, slashdot, hn. I've been thinking about branching out to other sources
lately, interesting that this question got asked.

------
StavrosK
Yes, every day, for checking various websites. I realize most people prefer
Twitter/Instagram for getting their updates, but RSS gives me only the things
I asked for, right when there's an update.

------
smitty1e
It is my hope, as an RSS junky (Feedly.com) that this post doesn't doom the
protocol the way being caught enjoying features seems to lead to their demise
so often these days.

------
hummerbliss
Yes, thats the primary way I consume web (including HN). If a website doesn't
have an RSS feed (or feedly doesn't have it) then I don't care about that
site.

------
brnt
I load up a bunch of selected feeds with a embarassingly simple php script
that then shows me the headlines. Easy to visit on any device. koppen.ga for
anyone interested.

------
saturn_vk
Yes.

Also, I wrote
[https://github.com/urandom/readeef](https://github.com/urandom/readeef) after
google shut down reader.

------
Fnoord
I use self-hosted Feedbin. This ensures the profiling is not done by the third
party which hosts the state of sync as a service, and it barely uses resources
anyway.

------
yesenadam
Only started using it last year! (although programming since the 80s) Using
RSSOwl, works well. It's been useful for blogs and youtube channels.

------
rasz
I switched to [http://www.ighome.com](http://www.ighome.com) after Google shut
down Homepage Feed Reader

------
maxwellito
Hell yes! Even for my podcasts. One place for everything, no algorithm to mess
it up. I'll cry the day a GAFA will use their power to kill it.

------
tomjen3
Yes. To me that questions is like asking if i still use shoes, you can
theoretically survive modern life without them, but why would you?

------
Eric_WVGG
Absolutely. Reeder for iPad ftw, and FeedWrangler for syncing (although Reeder
might do that now, I haven't bothered to look).

------
webwanderings
Yes. [https://feedreader.com/online](https://feedreader.com/online)

------
rexf
Yes, I came across this while browsing theoldreader.com/

I have way too many feeds that I don't really read, but I subscribe to.

------
thraxil
Yep. I have my own web-based feed reader that I wrote when they shut down
Google Reader and have used daily ever since.

------
rcarmo
Yes, of course. Over 200 handpicked feeds, plus a few automatically generated
ones. It’s sill my primary news intake.

------
lokedhs
I saw this very post from theoldreader, reading the official RSS feed from
ycombinator: news.ycombinator.com/rss

------
bestouff
I have several RSS feeds aggregated via my Nextcloud home instance. Works
perfectly. Don't want to loose it.

------
eska
Yes. Watching 20 news/tech/community sites plus torrent announcements for
automated download.

------
butz
Yes, it is the best format to aggregate news to single reader. I use self
hosted FreshRSS for that.

------
officiallywise
Yes. Feedly as my Google Reader replacement and my desktop consumption. Then
Reeder on the iPad.

------
asdz
Yes, it's free from all the funny ads even though I know I'm being tracked
still.

------
luord
Yes. In fact, I check hn through hnrss. I filter for posts with more than 75
points.

------
ikejix
Yes, I use feedly for many blogs.

I also have many scripts that scrape web page and generate RSS.

------
JeanMarcS
Yes, with Feedly.

I wished all my favorite bands had a RSS feed so I could finally ditch FB

------
hopesthoughts
Yep, and I probably always will, as long as it continues to exist.

------
vermooten
Yes I do, and I'm still annoyed about Google Reader.

------
hpaavola
Yes. I use feed2imap to follow rarely updated blogs.

------
Fileformat
Yes. I use Newsblur (commercial website/app)

------
nakadaole
Yes,actually RSS becomes more powerful today

------
edgarvaldes
Yes, I use it for podcast all the time.

------
Fordec
More than ever

------
coldbootgeek
Yes, using Feedly for many years now.

------
MattPalmer1086
Yes, daily. Reading this via Feedly.

------
onnnon
Yes, that's how I got here.

------
alkonaut
No.

------
jeena
Yes, to read blogs.

------
gmoore
yes- daily - my preferred method of getting info

------
mindcrime
Yep, all the time.

------
robotron
Yes

------
xvilo
Yes

------
TheCraiggers
Yuppers.

------
narven
yes

------
peter-m80
yes

